# Buckeye Burl for Realistic Cigar?



## kevrob (Oct 14, 2013)

This may sound like a silly question, but for those of you who have made the realistic cigars, where do you get your non stabilized buckeye burl?  It seems I had seen it quite a bit when I started turning, but can't seem to find it now.  I've done some searches in the forums, but have been coming up empty and can't seem to find it through my usual online suppliers.  

Thanks in advance,
Kevin


----------



## lyonsacc (Oct 15, 2013)

I've never done the cigar ash, but I've gotten unstabilized buckeye burl pen blanks on ebay.


----------



## mikellem (Oct 15, 2013)

Why don't you try to talk to Martin Obsorn from Martin Pens.

He made them out of a number of woods...
Good luck in your search.  I would start with Martin.  He 
is on the forum.


Mike


----------



## Dale Allen (Oct 21, 2013)

Cook Woods


----------



## JH Customs (Oct 22, 2013)

Are you referring to the wood used to make the ash portion? I use gray dyed spectra ply. I get a block at my local woodcraft. I glue it to where the lines make it look like rings on the ash.


----------



## Wood Butcher (Oct 23, 2013)

I get mine from WoodTurningz just around the corner from me.....at least they are close for now.
WB

Wood Pen Blanks - WoodTurningz

http://www.woodturningz.com/products/PBBUCKEYE.jpg


----------

